# [SOLVED] Sansa e250 Bad Track Problem



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a Sansa e250 that had quite a number of bad (corrupted) tracks. I replaced them using Windows Media Player 11, and the replacement never actually happened. I wanted to get rid of the information on the player, so I formatted the drive. That turned out to be a big mistake, because now all of the tracks are listed as Bad Tracks.

Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the track information on the e250? Sandisk had nothing to say on the subject. :4-dontkno


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Sansa e250 Bad Track Problem*

Fixed it. I upgraded the software, getting rid of the corrupted ver., and now everything's back to normal.


----------

